# Need buck service near Yucaipa



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

I live in Yucaipa, CA, and my ND, Patchouli, is desperate for a man... and I'm going crazy with her hollering. She's got this scratchy, kinda old lady-ish whiny bawl even though she's only 4 and she keeps going into "false heat" too, so it's not just every 3 weeks... it's every 2 weeks, then a week, then 2 weeks, then a week, then 2 weeks, then a week, then 2 weeks, then a week.... see? 

Crazy. :GAAH: 

Her little girl, Lola, goes into heat (but is too young to be bred yet) a week before Patchouli so maybe that sets her off? I don't know as this is our first time breeding. We bought Patchouli (registered ND) bred last January, she kidded beautifully in April (2nd kidding), and now we're wanting to hook her up with someone close by. 

Have crate, will travel, or we can take a buck here but need to know how big to build a breeding pen as we will have to keep them seperate from Lola. (We have a make-shift kidding pen but plan to do something more permanent this year - can she be bred in that? It's 5' X 8' with feeding trough. 

:whatgoat: And how long should we keep a buck in with the doe? I had one local from the feed store tell me they have to be together for 1-2 weeks because of the false heat but it seems extreme to me. I'm home so I can make sure they do the deed.....

We are keeping our girls for milk for our family - Patchouli is a great milker and we have high hopes for Lola - so...

~ Prefer a buck with a good milking line but we can't afford to be too picky. 
~ She's also a little on the small side even for an ND so we don't want a guy that's too big... although this will be her third pregnancy and she's done spectacularly the past two. 
~ We don't know how important registering our babies are and we don't know how important it is to find a buck who is registered... we're more interested in healthy, good lines and good communication with honest, honorable goat owners with whom we can continue to have a working relationship for future breeding as we do not want to keep a buck of our own for now. Just the ladies for their milk.

Please feel free to contact me even if you just KNOW of someone who might be able to help me out.

Thanks,
Becky D
909-855-0959


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wish I was closer


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you find a really nice buck that fits your needs  :thumb:


----------



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

Found a handsome, registered ND blue-eyed buck from good milk lines!  Just got him home in time for Christmas and the girls' next heat.... He stinks to high heaven though.  Ugh.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good for you!! It's so nice to get that taken care...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL....yep some of those bucks can be really, really stinky! LMBO But they are just so cute and cuddly too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love bucks but yes they DO smell pretty bad hehe


----------

